# FAC - Oct. '09



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm doing this now so I don't forget :grit:

This is the October Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) thread. Each month we start a new thread that lasts all month. This is the place where anyone can come to check in or to introduce themselves. We talk about all sorts of things here and not all fiber related. So feel free to jump in and join us.

I've been busy knitting on my KAL socks. I'm more than sure that I will be the last person to finish which means I will be the one to head up the next KAL. I'm not sure how I feel about that. I'm not nearly as organized as GAM is and if someone can't finish there is no way I could just happen to whip out another pair of socks like she does. I have done no other fibery type things. I have a few projects to finish up after the socks, then a big spinning project :baby04: then I have some baby knitting to get started on.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm here! Even before October is here, I am posting.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It's October in Newfoundland! (No, I'm not a Newfie, but I have 'family' that are, so hey, close enough). 

I've been fishing lately - yeah, the real (reel?) kind! I became hopelessly addicted this summer when my husband took me out on the dock at his parents' place and showed me how to cast .... and I caught three jacks in two days without really trying! Of course since then, I've caught not a thing, but that's not stopping me.  I see it as whole body meditation - you cast ... you reel in ... you cast ... you reel in ... it's just so cool. Every cast is a chance to do better, and a mucked up one is still no big deal to resolve. And, the little reel thing is *just* like the bobbin on the spinning wheel!

Soon the fishing will be over for the season, and I'll be spending more time at the loom and knitting. I'm almost done the vest I started awhile back - the border wanted to be stockinette, I finally realized. I have a cable sweater on the needles too, but I have to concentrate to work on that. I have one skein of a nice lightweight grey alpaca/mohair/wool blend ... any suggestions what it might want to be? I think it might want to be a proper tam o'shanter, but I am not sure yet. Open to ideas!

Peace to all as we turn inward for the fall season (well, in our part of the world, it's definitely upon us) ... remember, clean your chimney before you start using the wood stove again!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh WIHH, I made the Coronet hat last winter! 










It was my first cabled project too.  I made it again later, in black cotton for my DH with a different 'horseshoe' cabled band. No pics of that one. 

Marchwind, you will do fine organising the next KAL. Or maybe someone else will volunteer. & maybe we could make some sort of secondary plan for if someone has to drop out. Hmm. The only thing that made it tricky was the size issue. Surely that wont happen twice! Right?

Frazzle, the fishing sounds fun. I haven't done much fishing in years although I love to eat the ones my boys catch. 

What type of vest are you making? My MIL has *hinted* that she would like a hand-knit vest, so I am looking for a pattern. She is a teacher so it needs to be kind of 'preppy', for lack of a better word. 

I love October! I hope we get some color on the trees this year.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I love that hat too and have thought about making it myself. I was curious about the cable being knit sideways. Do you knit it vertically then switch it to a horizontal position and pick up stitches to knit the crown? As for cable needles, you don't need them but they do make it a little easier to hold those few stitches until you get to them, that's what I used the toothpick for. And yes it does seem that the cable stitches are really tight when you first knit them. I would say that unless you are noticing the cables looking distorted don't worry about it. If the cables start looking distorted (one leg tighter than the other, for example) then I'd think about loosening my tension a bit.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cable stitches just *are* tight. Especially if you are jumping over 3 stitches (or more)with them. Over time you learn not to 'fight' with them. I had some sore fingers when I was getting the hang of it. Just looking at this pic reminds me of how freaking excited I was to make my first cable. LOL, its the small things in life...









the Coronet pattern is cool because you can try on the band, then you will know it will fit you. I tend to make hats that are too tight. :shrug: 

I cant wait to see your orange hat, WIHH.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

GAM, I must confess I'm jealous of both your cables and your canine friend. What breed is he/she? And what does his/her tail look like? (I'm still trying to determine what the "mix" part of our border collie mix is.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

weever, that is not a mix. She is a purebred Border Collie. She is out of working lines from Australia, not famous for their coats. Here is a pic where you can see her tail. She weighs 32#. Her name is Pip and she is nearly 8y/o.









Those adoring eyes and happy smile. 










Sorry for so many pics. I mean sheesh, it is only the 1st day of October. (plus a lot of you have seen these already,  )


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah, we're going for 10 pages this month. Now that it's frozen here, we won't be canning anymore tomatoes anyhoo. Lotsa time to post.

GAM, I wasn't insinuating that your dog was a mix. We were told that our border collie was a mix (she's a rescue with unknown history). We just can't quite figure out what the "mix" part is. We're not big dog experts anyway. What do you think?



















I was excited to see that your dog's tail curls up like ours does, and that she has longer hair. I haven't seen too many BCs like that. I think our dog's nose is wider and shorter than yours.

Anyway, this has been a fun diversion. I wish I could say that our dog is a working dog, but she's at least been good for our son. Boys and dogs go together, don'tcha think? And even if her herding is sporadic, we still love her.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever I'll take a stab at the breeds you dog is. From my vast experience with dogs and shelters and rescues  I would say that she/he is not actually a boarder collie cross but from the looks I'd say Golden retriever x collie (rough coated). Those breeches and tail look classic of the Golden and also of the collie. Is the fur really soft or slightly rough? The ears look like a collie's. He/she is beautiful and I bet smart as a whip.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww I love your dogs!!!!!

I just got my knit picks order today so I am starting the outside in socks from knitty...I got 2 sets of needles so that I could knit some of one and then switch to the other. As far as spinning goes I need to spin the rest of my alpaca/wool blend and then start knitting something pretty and lacy or cabley for my grandma for her birthday...
Any suggestions on what to make? It is spinning at about 19 wpi... it is the finest I have done yet!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

NY Cowgirl, it is good to hear from you.  Maybe you should make your grandma a pretty shawl? I am kinda partial to that Swallowtail pattern (though I haven't tried it yet). What color is your 19 wpi? 

weever, your dog is gorgeous. It looks like a BC to me. :shrug: I am not seeing any retriever in her at all. She looks really AKC "typey", with the blockier features and stunning coat. What is her name? Have you seen this website? http://www.gis.net/~shepdog/BC_Museum/index.html

There are tons of pics of the breed and an amazing collection of info.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Happy October, Everybody!

Thankfully we did not get the predicted frost, clouds came in and kept us warmer. We are canning here, tomato sauces, red bell pepper soup, and using up the last of things. I am cutting up some HUGE cabbages for fermenting sauerkraut today. I am a SSE member, so this time of year I am busy harvesting and threshing seeds. I am going to double my seed offerings over last year.

I have been spinning skeins for my latest project, knit kimonos. I am on skein 16 now. I found a gorgeous Interweave Press book at my LYS, about knit kimonos, and fell in love. I have to highly recommend this book, you guys might want to check it out on Amazon so you can see some pictures from it. It also has the history of the kimono with different eras represented in modern projects. 

And also, Antje Gillingham has come out with her second book on knitting 2 socks at once on 2 circular needles, with both cuff-down and toe-up socks in it. This second book contains her how-to section from her first book, so you don't have to buy book one to learn her method.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Love that website! I see dogs there that look very much like our Brinkley. (She came with the name, and our family of 6 couldn't really come up with anything we agreed on. So she's still Brinkley.)

Her coat is soft, March. I don't know a thing about breeds, and border collies vary so much. I'd never really seen any that look like her until I checked the website that GAM posted. 

She doesn't really have the high energy that I have heard so much about in BCs, so I wonder. She's probably 7 or 8 years old now, and has had one litter of pups (pre-rescue). She does pretty good with driving sheep, okay with holding them (unless she smells something more interesting) and terrible with bringing them in. 

Ah well, I guess we'll keep her.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

BC Photos!!!! Yippee! I'll add my red girl, Heidi


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> NY Cowgirl, it is good to hear from you.  Maybe you should make your grandma a pretty shawl? I am kinda partial to that Swallowtail pattern (though I haven't tried it yet). What color is your 19 wpi?
> 
> weever, your dog is gorgeous. It looks like a BC to me. :shrug: I am not seeing any retriever in her at all. She looks really AKC "typey", with the blockier features and stunning coat. What is her name? Have you seen this website? http://www.gis.net/~shepdog/BC_Museum/index.html
> 
> There are tons of pics of the breed and an amazing collection of info.


It is brownish with a little olive green and redish colors mixed in... I am not sure if she would wear a shawl....and I don't want to ask her...:shrug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Then make her a pretty hat with cables on it!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm working on rigid heddle weaving right now. Trying to keep the weaving from pulling it at the sides, I take measurements often. The stripe is made with a Sugar & Cream yarn called "Playtime." I like it because it looks like rainbow sherbert.

I'm also leading a Weave A Long for beginning rigid heddle weavers at Weavolution. This created a minor panic because I don't do things the same way other weavers do. I do it in a way that gets the job done. After somebody finishes a couple of pieces my way, I encourage them to go learn other ways of doing it. 

Join the Sept 09 RH Beginner Weave A Long in progress 
at the Rigid Heddle Forum at Weavolution
http://www.weavolution.com/

ETA: When you visit the IKEA store, be sure to pick up a few paper measuring tapes. They're FREE!

Have a good day!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I finally made it home this week; got my parents' house all cleaned out--what a job! Now if it will just sell before winter! I feel like this year has vanished before my eyes since I've been away more than I've been home, but I'm sure liking the cooler weather. It looks like there's still some canning to do, but mostly the garden is a weedy mess. We've had tons of rain in this our driest time of year. I was able to finish an alpaca shawl while away and am working on a sweater vest for DH made from some lovely gray coopworth I spun up. The bad thing about coming home is going back on dial-up, but I'll try to post some pics the next time I go to the library. I loved seeing the pics of the dogs--Cyndi that reddish color of yours is fantastic  Franco, I always carry one of those tapes in my purse--good tip. Happy Fall, everyone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine I don't know how you do it all. Not only the physical stuff but all the emotional stuff too :angel: You and Betty are my role models for life. Take some time for yourself, you deserve it.

Franco you will have to keep us posted on your progress. Those selvages look great.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

MW, thank you! I'm trying to keep the sides straight!

Cyndi, the paper measuring tape fit in a mans wallet too.

Now I have a paper tape and a metal cross stitch needle in my wallet. 

I think I'm turning into a fiber geek.

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

He,he,he, Franco, maybe you should hange your user name to Fibergeek instead of Rabbitgeek


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Well girls-
I went to the spinning gathering in Cook. It was so cool! Very nice people there. I picked up some brown wool (I can never remember what the different sheep fibers are) that is short to blend with my Pygora 'C' fiber. I learned how to make those fun little felted critters and the lady that showed me gave me a felting needle and a piece of her firm sponge. Another lady was giving away Llama to sample spin. And yet another had a couple bins of lovely hand knit sox, some hand spun, hats and purses knit and felted. One pair of sox was made of an angora blend. Wow, the texture was amazing! 
It was defiinately off the beaten path. I thought for sure that I was lost but I found the remote place and walked in to a room of beautiful wheels, a contented group of ladies and fiber piled here and there. I didn't want to bring in my Babe cause all the wheels were so beautiful. Everyone wanted to see it though. Well no one turned up their nose at it (phew), most tried it and thought it turned nicely. Thanks March wind for helping me to find and buy it. For a while I was thinking that I should get something that looked, well, less pvc (LOL) but it works so good that I will keep on with it. 
I'm looking forward to the next gathering 
In the mean time, the frost forces vegies to be preserved, we cut the goat to 1 milking a day, all the babies are weined from bottles, the bucks need to be brought closer so we can see when the does go into heat and breed those in the plan, College classes on line don't wait but I did get a break this week and good timing since the cucumbers were more plentiful than I thought (good thing my girls love pickles). One of my daughters moved out of my house and in with her sister and another is wanting to come back to this area...wonder where she will stay? LOL. We are fostering a small dog and she is so nice...I can't keep another dog, I can't....


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Will do WIHH. 

Pam


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well it's snowing outside.Looks like maybe a 1/4 so far :nono: I just got my windows closed today, most of them at least. My furnace isn't working and I can't get hold of the person who is supposed to come fix it  Thankfully I have good space heaters.

I NEED to spin


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope everyone is having a good October so far. It's gotten quite cold here, colder than usual for this time of year. Im in a bit of a knitting funk from last month so I am taking a break. I still can't fiqure out for the life of me how to join in the round. I'll learn some day, Im making plans to meet with a local Raveler agian so mabey she'll help me.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi all!

Dreamy, one way to join in the round (not the only or best, by far but one you might not've considered) is to do one row 'straight', and THEN join. So for a mitt, for instance, you cast on 32 stitches (to be divided over 3 needles), but don't do it that way: cast on 32 stitches onto a regular straight needle, and then knit one row (or rib it, if it's a cuff like on a mitt) first. That way you have something a bit 'sturdier' to deal with, it's 2 rows tall, not just one. Divide it up onto your DPNs, and then, lay the needles down and flatten out the 2 rows so you can be sure it's not twisted ... make a triangle of the needles and touch the end of the row to the start of the row, and knit on. You have a bit more stitching up to do later, but it's easier to deal with the thicker fabric, I have found.

I got the vest I was working on finished ... but it isn't "ME" now that it's done! I think it'll look great on my sister though so I'm putting it away until I see her (she lives in Lithuania). I cast on some cheap acrylic mittens, probably for Christmas presents, and that's always satisfying 'cause you get so much done so quickly on mitts. We have snow on the ground (it should melt next weekend, but yeah, it's really white here!) so that is inspiring for knitting!

Been wearing my Nova Scotia hat lots, and my fingerless gloves ... now I need some fingered mitts, it's getting chillier!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoo boy, Marchwind. Can you close off the upstairs and or outside rooms and just live in one room in the center of the house? Space heaters make me a little nervous... so keep calling your furnace guy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well it is white outside. The leaves are still on the trees and suspended in mid color change. This is way too early for snow. But like Frazzle says, I don't expet it to stay, the ground isn't frozen yet.









Weever I only use the space heaters during the day. I have one of those oil filled radiators that works pretty well and that stays on all day and all night. There is no way to close off the up stairs. But I have most of the outside rooms closed off. I'll be fine.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


>


Wow your dog looks exactly like my Australian Shepherd, except yours has a tail. 

















We had 3 at one time. My son got married and one went to live with him. The little one on the last picture died suddenly at 10 mos. old. The dog in the front on the second picture has more of the coloring of your dog. She must have been bleached out here. 

Anyway, I have been lurking in this forum.  I am a very beginning knitter. I started on a sweater for a baby last winter and knitted in the round and did well, until I had to start a sleeve. YIKES... I do not like those little double ended needles. I want to finish it this winter. 

I am currently crocheting a baby blanket from the wool of my herd matriarch Shetland sheep named Sunshine. This will be for my first grandchild. We have had one on the way twice, but she has miscarried both times. My favorite children's book is All The Places to Love. The first page shows a Momma in bed under a beautiful quilt and the Grandma standing by the window holding the new baby. It says something like this.... On the day I was born, my Grandmother wrapped me in a blanket made from the wool of her very own sheep.  I want to do that and give them the book too. If you have never read it, get a copy. The pictures are outstanding. The Grandpa cries when the baby is born and he carves his name on the beam in the barn along with the other family members. 

Oh well, I have to get busy today. I just had to jump in when I saw that picture of the dog.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Mrs. Homesteader, aww. Congratulations on the grand-to-be.  Your Aussies are lovely. I grew up with working Aussies on the Dairy. They are brilliant dogs and when trained properly they are beyond valuable. 

Dreamy, here is the 'join' that I like. It is in the video called "knitting on double pointed needles"....http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/advanced-techniques
if you need more help, just ask. There are so many ways to explain kniitting, one of them is bound to stick. LOL. 

Marchwind and Frazzle, I hope your snow melts off quick. After the huge rains we had the last couple days (over 6") I am very happy to see the sunshine this morning.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi! Here are some designs I've done for this company, the first three on the page are for this Fall 2009.
http://www.nashuaknits.com/Patterns/tabid/174/Default.aspx

Darn it, the link doesn't pull up my page--type in Celeste Pinheiro(or click on my name in the pull down) into the search field for designer to get to my page.

The Leaf Yoke Cardigan was my favorite, and I want to make one for myself, just gotta come across the right yarn--maybe a heathery caramel, some kind of fall leafy color.

lovin the dog pix, and Gonamilkin's blue hat pix  and the snow on fall red leaves!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Beautiful dogs, and beautiful projects!

WIHH, pretty hat and a pretty lady wearing it!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Frazzel and GAM. WIHH that is a very nice hat!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Mrs. Homesteader. Congratulations on the grand baby to be. My niece is pregnant, due in April, she is the first of the kid's kid's to have babies. I'm exited to be a great Auntie, hopefully it will be a few more years before I'm a grandma.

WIHH great hat and it looks like you did a fantastic job on knitting it. It looks like maybe you got hit with a bit more snow than we did. I guess they even had snow in the Cities. Crazy weather isn't it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, wow! the deerhunters will see you for sure in that!  Beautiful cable. 
You shouldn't have written right across your face like that though. It is distracting. 

wyld thang, your patterns are awesome. I esp like the box cable cardigan (though maybe not in that color-for me). How cool to design things and then actually get paid for it. 

I haven't actually knitted a sweater before, although I am planning to try one.

You people who are having the snow get my sympathy. We haven't had our first frost yet here, though it will be anyday.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Mrs. Homesteader, aww. Congratulations on the grand-to-be.


Sorry, I wasn't very clear. I started this when I was told one was on the way. My son got married the same day as Melissa's daughter Kadia. Brittany (My Daughter-in-love) has miscarried twice. I keep hoping to hear again soon that one is no the way and that she goes full term.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

WIHH I LOVE that hat!!!!!! and HOLY COW you got a TON of snow!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LFmenagerie said:


> Well girls-
> I didn't want to bring in my Babe cause all the wheels were so beautiful. Everyone wanted to see it though. Well no one turned up their nose at it (phew), most tried it and thought it turned nicely. Thanks March wind for helping me to find and buy it. For a while I was thinking that I should get something that looked, well, less pvc (LOL) but it works so good that I will keep on with it.


I jokingly call myself a fiber snob at my knitting club because of using mostly handspun yarn or other non-synthetic yarns ... but I couldn't imagine turning up my nose at any type of spinning equipment. I've seen others do this, even to other wooden wheels. Like a brand pride type of thing. They're all beautiful in my eyes!

I frogged the front and back of a baby sweater and decided to turn it into a baby sac. With the help of Elizabeth Zimmerman's book Knitting Without Tears, I'm making up the pattern as I go along.



> I still can't fiqure out for the life of me how to join in the round.


Once I get the stitches split between 3-4 needles, and make sure they stitches aren't twisted, I slip the first stitch knit-wise from the left needle (with the tail) to the right needle. Then pass the (now) 2nd stitch from the right needle over the stitch I just put on and onto the left needle.

Sometimes I'll do as Frazzle suggested and work a row first.

Marci, So good to see you de-lurking here! Mrs Homesteader has some wonderful Shetland. I got one of her fleeces a couple of years ago. The yarn and the hat from that yarn placed a blue and a red at the county fair.

I had a tri Aussie before this BC. This BC has blown all her beautiful coat this past month (she's looking more like a smooth coated BC now!). I'm hoping it will grows back quickly. It's ccc-c-old!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

So many people and their herding dog tendencies.  I suppose it is a natural connection though in the Fiber Arts forum for folks to keep these breeds. 

Well, the word is out now that I am wanting my own wheel. I mean, it was just a matter of time right? Plus, WIHH is getting one.  (just kidding!)Actually it was when NYCowgirl got hers that I first really started to think about it. & then Marchwind sent me some sample locks...ahhh. Maybe for xmas. Dont be surprised if I get a Babe and force you all to look at tons of pics of my ugly wheel...LOL.

I do find myself filing away information on who has what type of fiber animals...maybe I can trade my socks with fiber people for lots of hair....hmm? 
I have been pretty shocked at how many spinners really dont knit/weave/crochet etc. Is this something I am going to have to watch out for?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The Babe wheels are NOT ugly!  They are very practical lightweight useful wheels and with a wee bit of wood stain on the pedal and flyer they can even mostly match your decor. 

I'm so very worn out tonight, maybe I'll go sit at mine and spin for a bit ... been doing some knitting but I'm kind of in a spinning mood!

Welcome to the newly de-lurked, warm thoughts to everyone who, like us, has snow (although our weather forecast says hot and sunny on the weekend - one last chance to do the pre-winter outdoor jobs, I guess!), and happy fibering to all!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, I am really excited for you to get your wheel. Of COURSE it will be beautiful! LOL.    It will be "furniture"....
You have a talent for decorating too, which I admire. & Happy Birthday!!!

I do think that you and CF should get a dog though. Maybe not a yard full of sheep...(yet). However, not having a dog...well, I am just saying.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WIHH, I won't keep fiber animals here (even though we have just about every other traditional farm animal). I figure it this way .... someone needs to support the shepherdresses, and I'm the one to do it. (besides, you don't have to feed and water fleeces during the frozen months).

As for spinning/knitting/weaving .... I usually divide my time between spinning and knitting and a bit of crochet. I have more looms (6) than I do wheels (4) now and haven't touched a loom in forever. The day will come when I'll put down the needles and hooks and lock in on the looms. When that day comes, I won't have to wait on getting some looms.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you are so funny! hee hee
> 
> I began frequenting a Homesteading Forum back in 1999 and one of the gals on that forum - who I greatly admire - was a weaver and a spinner who raises her own goats but she's not a knitter!


Aaahhh... would you be talking about Alexandra Petrowski? I miss her writings.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

BABE WHEELS ARE AMAZING!! and NOT UGLY!!!!....I love my babe!

WIHH, I am obsessed with your hat and started making one for my mom...

It is now snowing in NY..bleck!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I woke up to about an inch of really wet snow this morning. Have I said that I am just not ready for this yet? Hopefully the furnae will be fixed and working by some time tomorrow.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, it's been so wet here that the menfolk have been cutting the sunflower heads by hand, loading them in the pickup truck, driving them home and throwing them by hand into the combine to separate the seeds from the heads. Typically we'd let the combine do all the work, but they can hardly slog through the field on foot, much less with a big old combine. 

I'm home sick (again) from work. My co-workers have been razzing me about being sick so much this fall. I tell them it's the stress caused by working this job.  Fortunately, I have flexible hours--just have to get the job done. I have daydreams about locking myself away in my loom room and not coming out for days. Think anyone would notice?

And last weekend (boy, am I chatty Cathy today, or what?) our washer died. The Farmer insisted we get a new one, since the old one wasn't really doing the job even when it was running. So we got a front-loader and I've successfully washed a wool-filled comforter without damaging it. I am *so* pumped about that. That wool setting, and the lack of an agitator in a top-loading machine is going to make washing all my woolens possible! The last time I washed our wool-filled mattress topper, I did it in the bathtub. That is really a labor of love... I think it weighed 100 lbs. wet, and it took two of us to wrangle it outside, dripping the whole way, to drape it over a clean table to begin the drying process.

Okay. 'Nuf from me. How are you all?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, so far we have not had any snow here. Just rain. 

We managed to get the 100+ pounds of onions into the basement and the taters, before they froze. We harvested our Mammoth sunflowers and the biggest head is 24 inches across, with most being 17 inches or so. I am a seed saver, so we have piles of beans in the livingroom that I'm threshing by hand, and that is always fun, tho tedious.

I have been spinning, but not much knitting. I bought 2 more beer kits, one is a super hoppy bitter thing that I can't wait to make, with 1 whole POUND of hops in it! And I got a sake brewing kit, too. It will make 22 liters of sake! I just have to go buy the short grain rice for it.

My son and GF are scared silly of the cold. You should see how they bundle up to go outside, when it's only 48 degrees out! Multiple layers, and mittens and etc! I know the wind can make you cold, but this is a bit over the top for October! I guess their blood will have to thicken up...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We're hunkering down for a long winter. Wish it would dry out a bit so I could get the horseradish dug. Paul is heading to VA for the Cedar Creek Civil War event. I don't envy him. Highs only in the mid 40's and lows in the mid 30's and rain ... sounds pretty miserable to me. 

Just finished up a baby bunting sack with my hand spun. Made up the pattern as I went along (thanks E.Zimmerman!) It was all knitted in the round except for the hood.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone have the link to what knitting needles and stuff you can take on airplanes?? In Febuary I am going to Ethiopia for a week long missions trip and i would like to bring some of my knitting but I am not sure what the rules are any more...I am going to have two 8 hour flights So lots of time to work on something!

While I am there I am going to go to a girls home and teach them how to spin... They are mad knitters and turn out 3 scarves a DAY!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Anything plastic is okay! Other than that, it is up to the security on duty.

Marchie posted a site a few months back when I asked about it ... maybe you can find the thread or maybe Marchie can repost it?

I took my Denise needles and had no problems flying in the US


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok I am not sure since I will be flying overseas... I would think that bamboo circulars would be ok.. if not I will have to get some plastic needles...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

NY cowgirl I work for TSA. Domestically any and all knitting needles are allowed. I would however, make sure you carry a rescue yarn just in case someone gets a bug up there backside and decides otherwise. You should be safe with circulars and/or wooden needles in your carry-on baggage.

BUT, because you are going internationally check with the airlines you will be flying on when you leave the country. Overseas things are very different. So, call the airlines you will be on when you leave the country, or check their website.

In your checked baggage you can take whatever you want needle wise. Take a pair of nail clippers instead of scissors, they work well for cutting most things.

Mostly have a fantastic time! If you have any further questions and getting through security please feel free to ask me. If I can't give you and answer I can tell you who can. As ask away via here or in a PM.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

NY Cowgirl, what an exciting trip you will have! I agree with March that you should check with the airline you'll be flying. That said, I was able to get wooden dps with tip protectors on through Scottish security last year when flying home. I wouldn't try, though, on an internal flight in the UK. Also a word of advice from someone who flew routinely to and from Africa for 5 years, plan on sleeping as much as you can  Those two long flights are killers, and you'll want to hit the ground running.

No snow here, just rain rain rain. Looks like we might get frost tonight so I've got to dig up some tender plants and get the lights going in the basement today (we lost our greenhouse to the ice storm last winter). I made lemon verbena jelly yesterday so as not to waste the leaves from that tender plant. And I guess I have to try dyeing with the indigo again today before it bites the dust--hope I have better success than the last time I tried. I did get a nice green from mullein leaves and a lovely light peachy orange from some coreopsis dye I found sitting in a jug that I'd filled last year! 

Cyndi, I don't envy your DH. My spinning group is demoing at an encampment this weekend, but I couldn't see sitting there spinning outside in 40-degree, windy weather! House cleaning seems like a better option  Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am on an international sock knitting list and they say you cannot take knitting needles on many overseas flights. I reccommend you put them in your checked baggage so you don't have to trash them at the security area. Overseas flights have non-American rules and regulations.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok thanks for the tips. I am really looking forward to the trip! Hopefully we will have the funds to get 2 spinning wheels (Babe most likely) and at least one set of hand carders.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Just popped in to tell you that I've got my son started on building drop spindles! 

I did a fibre demo a while back, and there was nobody at the event selling drop spindles ... I could've sold several, had I had some! So, I thought, this is a great venture for a 13 year old boy who is good with his hands and in need of a hobby ... and suggested the idea to my son. Well, to my great surprise and happiness, he is quite happily puttering around with some wooden wheels and spindle dowels and cup hooks purchased today, digging up sandpaper and wood glue and stain. 

I'm so proud of him.  I'll post some pictures when he gets some completed!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am going to make myself finish this blanket I am crocheting before I start anything else. I have a friend who lurks around these boards who has showed me how to take my skeins of yarn and roll them into a very soft loosely put together flattened ball with the ability to pull the yarn from the center. It makes it so much easier to use.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Folks,

Our fiber buddy, MoGal, could really use your prayers and good thoughts right now. She has a bad case of hand eczema and can't spin or knit until it heals, and so far it isn't wanting to heal. it is painful, too. That's why she isn't posting here for now. 

And if any of you want to participate in an email recipe swap, let me know, I need a couple more people. You will get a bunch of recipes, it works kinda like a chain letter. No money or anything is involved. Send me your email addy and I'll get you started. You only have to send one recipe out.

It is raining here, no snow yet. I have been knitting lately, and less spinning. Got projects to finish before I start new ones. I'm learning to brew sake now, I got my koji starter and 20 lbs of rice, just have to get 2+ kilos steamed, and I don't have a big steamer to do it with. Will have to make do.


----------

